# swanpool fuel depot cornwall



## muppet (Dec 30, 2010)

visited here with smiler and myself after a tip off from a freind so couldnt resist over the christmas break. theres a bit of history on here about . it was bombed on 30th may 1944 at midmight a bomb hit one of the large tanks causing a river a of ignited petrol to run down the hillside . bet that was a sight to see 
on with the pics

















































































































it was a bit foggy the outside pics not great thanks for looking


----------



## Incognito (Dec 30, 2010)

nice find looks like a nice little explore, can i ask where about in cornwall? Obviously not an exact location but a general one would be much appreciated lol


----------



## muppet (Dec 30, 2010)

its in falmouth fairly easy to spot on google maps


----------



## Incognito (Dec 30, 2010)

muppet said:


> its in falmouth fairly easy to spot on google maps



ideal cheers for that, trying to get some spots sorted for another cornwall trip lol


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Dec 31, 2010)

nice 1 i had a little wander around the site a couple yrs ago - didnt access due to dog walkers etc - great pics, thanks for sharing! think its worth me returning now its closed!


http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=8998&highlight=swanpool


theres a link regarding ww2 history on my report....


----------



## Timmy (Dec 31, 2010)

great site! love how its untouched and un damaged!

kernow - if you go down for a moosh then lemme know if theres a spare seat going bud id chip in to start the landy up ( must be £20 to get it going right?)  looks a half decent explore!


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 31, 2010)

Great to see so much remaining...some lovely stuff inside as well as the interesting exteriors. Nice one, Muppet.


----------



## Engineer (Dec 31, 2010)

Very nice pics. Pic 13 looks like the gas decontamination centre.

Also shows me what I am missing (under water) in this similar fuel store.


----------



## flava (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up on this will check it out 
Good work mate


----------



## Munchh (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice. Came across something similar near Bristol a while back but it looked pretty forbidding so gave it a miss. I might just go back now although it looked decidedly more live than this one. Better leave the smokes behind I guess.


----------



## dangerous dave (Jan 4, 2011)

i wont clog the OP report up with more pics just dump my link to my images of the site here
http://urbandesolation.tumblr.com/post/2594749037/fuel-dump?ref=nf


----------

